

Ask HN: Would someone in Australia mind pinging 3 IP addresses for me? - Nick5a1

I&#x27;m trying to decide where to host my 2 websites, one of which is targeted to Australians and the other to North America.<p>Would someone who is in Australia mind pinging these 3 IP addresses of the hosts I&#x27;m considering and telling me the average ping time?<p>Quadra Hosting 202.146.213.3<p>WPEngine Tokyo 106.187.98.41<p>WPEngine US 50.116.56.20<p>If you could also tell me where in Australia you are that would be great!<p>Thanks!
======
applecustard
Brisbane, iiNet, Australia PING 202.146.213.3 (202.146.213.3) 56(84) bytes of
data. 64 bytes from 202.146.213.3: icmp_req=1 ttl=56 time=497 ms 64 bytes from
202.146.213.3: icmp_req=2 ttl=56 time=548 ms 64 bytes from 202.146.213.3:
icmp_req=3 ttl=56 time=572 ms 64 bytes from 202.146.213.3: icmp_req=4 ttl=56
time=590 ms 64 bytes from 202.146.213.3: icmp_req=5 ttl=56 time=674 ms 64
bytes from 202.146.213.3: icmp_req=6 ttl=56 time=401 ms 64 bytes from
202.146.213.3: icmp_req=7 ttl=56 time=409 ms 64 bytes from 202.146.213.3:
icmp_req=8 ttl=56 time=446 ms

\--- 202.146.213.3 ping statistics --- 8 packets transmitted, 8 received, 0%
packet loss, time 7001ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 401.078/517.690/674.353/89.851
ms

PING 106.187.98.41 (106.187.98.41) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from
106.187.98.41: icmp_req=1 ttl=48 time=245 ms 64 bytes from 106.187.98.41:
icmp_req=2 ttl=48 time=282 ms 64 bytes from 106.187.98.41: icmp_req=3 ttl=48
time=300 ms 64 bytes from 106.187.98.41: icmp_req=4 ttl=48 time=157 ms 64
bytes from 106.187.98.41: icmp_req=5 ttl=48 time=309 ms 64 bytes from
106.187.98.41: icmp_req=6 ttl=48 time=264 ms 64 bytes from 106.187.98.41:
icmp_req=7 ttl=48 time=266 ms 64 bytes from 106.187.98.41: icmp_req=8 ttl=48
time=253 ms

\--- 106.187.98.41 ping statistics --- 8 packets transmitted, 8 received, 0%
packet loss, time 7001ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 157.676/259.900/309.386/43.775
ms

PING 50.116.56.20 (50.116.56.20) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from
50.116.56.20: icmp_req=1 ttl=50 time=477 ms 64 bytes from 50.116.56.20:
icmp_req=2 ttl=50 time=321 ms 64 bytes from 50.116.56.20: icmp_req=3 ttl=50
time=253 ms 64 bytes from 50.116.56.20: icmp_req=4 ttl=50 time=390 ms 64 bytes
from 50.116.56.20: icmp_req=5 ttl=50 time=328 ms 64 bytes from 50.116.56.20:
icmp_req=6 ttl=50 time=254 ms 64 bytes from 50.116.56.20: icmp_req=7 ttl=50
time=277 ms 64 bytes from 50.116.56.20: icmp_req=8 ttl=50 time=277 ms

\--- 50.116.56.20 ping statistics --- 8 packets transmitted, 8 received, 0%
packet loss, time 7006ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 253.785/322.739/477.706/72.651
ms

------
dazmiller
Hi,

Sydney, Dodo, Australia:

202.146.213.23

Pinging 202.146.213.3 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 202.146.213.3: bytes=32 time=24ms TTL=58

Reply from 202.146.213.3: bytes=32 time=24ms TTL=58

Reply from 202.146.213.3: bytes=32 time=25ms TTL=58

Reply from 202.146.213.3: bytes=32 time=25ms TTL=58

106.187.98.41

Pinging 106.187.98.41 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 106.187.98.41: bytes=32 time=138ms TTL=51

Reply from 106.187.98.41: bytes=32 time=138ms TTL=51

Reply from 106.187.98.41: bytes=32 time=138ms TTL=51

Reply from 106.187.98.41: bytes=32 time=138ms TTL=51

50.116.56.20

Pinging 50.116.56.20 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 50.116.56.20: bytes=32 time=243ms TTL=45

Reply from 50.116.56.20: bytes=32 time=243ms TTL=45

Reply from 50.116.56.20: bytes=32 time=242ms TTL=45

Reply from 50.116.56.20: bytes=32 time=242ms TTL=45

Hope this helps

D

------
mjmcb3
Melbourne, Australia, on the Telstra Bigpond network \--- 202.146.213.3 ping
statistics --- 20 packets transmitted, 20 received, 0% packet loss, time
19028ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 19.950/25.286/51.303/8.962 ms PING
106.187.98.41 (106.187.98.41) 56(84) bytes of data.

\--- 106.187.98.41 ping statistics --- 20 packets transmitted, 20 received, 0%
packet loss, time 19027ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 137.024/140.286/151.213/3.711
ms PING 50.116.56.20 (50.116.56.20) 56(84) bytes of data.

\--- 50.116.56.20 ping statistics --- 20 packets transmitted, 20 received, 0%
packet loss, time 19005ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 232.608/235.623/249.223/4.021
ms

------
SomeoneWeird
Just in case, one more.

Melbourne - Internode.

\--- 202.146.213.3 ping statistics --- 15 packets transmitted, 15 received, 0%
packet loss, time 14025ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev =
35.684/147.028/1011.345/270.898 ms, pipe 2

\--- 106.187.98.41 ping statistics --- 12 packets transmitted, 12 received, 0%
packet loss, time 11003ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev =
139.057/202.351/863.312/199.302 ms

\--- 50.116.56.20 ping statistics --- 17 packets transmitted, 16 received, 5%
packet loss, time 16027ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev =
254.239/419.566/1011.784/285.667 ms, pipe 2

------
AlexDanger
I'm in Perth, Western Australia (my ISP is iiNet):

202.146.213.3 - 65ms

106.187.98.41 - 169ms

50.116.56.20 - 286ms

------
Nick5a1
Thanks very much both of you!

